# Possible bloat in 13 wk old update #7



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 8, 2009)

here is my question today my 4 very naughty goats got the container of chicken food open and ate. now the 13 week old is got barrell belly i have been patting and burping him he does burb and he will still eat grass and leaves if i let him. so my question is do you all think that this is bloat or just a really full rumin. i did give him a little bakeing soda and some about 12cc of bloat release. HELP i am scared.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 8, 2009)

it really sounds like your goat just has a real full belly.but id keep an eye on him just the same.


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank You for the quick response. i will still be up watching him throughout the night. Any other advice is welcome. (other then keeping them out of the grain i know that) they took off a bungie cord holding the metal top on the can.


----------



## Rence (Jun 8, 2009)

I think the baking soda and bloat medication should work for him. I used 1/2 cup of olive oil once when one of my bucks started to bloat. It worked for him, along with rubbing his belly. 

I would make sure he doens't eat any grain tomorrow. Just hay and water.

I would also look for signs of discomfort like crying, whining, pawing the ground, etc. Those are signs of bloat. If he looks comfortable, it's more than likely a full rumen.

Also, the rumen is on the left side and is usually bigger and harder than the right side. When bloat happens, both sides are swollen and hard, all the way up to the backbone.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 9, 2009)

ok so this morning his sides have come down some but he is scouring like mad should i do pepto or just let it run its course?


----------



## bheila (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, I would give him Pepto.  One of my does just bloated on Sunday and then what she ate went toxic so I had to stop giving her the Pepto because she was vomiting.  
The dose for Pepto for kids is 5-10cc's for kids and 15-30cc's for adults.  When I gave it to my doe she was pooping cow pies after the second dose.  Which was a HUGE improvement from the watery diarrhea.  Good luck!


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 9, 2009)

ok so update i had him at the vet today because he was scareing me. we got banamine into him and vitamine b complex he still was not acting real great but i had to go out for about 3 hours to my Daughters play and when i got home he was acting much better he was out with the other goats and eating leaves.  I still gave him another shot of banamine and another vit b complex under the vets orders so i hope we are on the way out of the woods.


----------



## bheila (Jun 9, 2009)

It's good to hear that he's doing better. The more you learn the better you'll be prepared if there's a problem again. Trust me I know. I've saved a lot of money in vet bills doing my own meds for my goats.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 10, 2009)

Poor little guy!  I'm glad you got him to a vet, and I hope he continues to improve.  

Break outs happen to all of us.  One of my does, Hottie, can open any gate latch...she tends to let everyone in her pen out a least once a week...training us to remember to screw the lids on our feed containers tightly!


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 10, 2009)

they are naughty goats that is for sure and now our feed cans have been moved into our mud rooms. 
I am now worried about entrotoxemia because he is back to not acting so good.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 10, 2009)

Time to break out the C/D antitoxin!


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 12, 2009)

My little guy is doing much better. He has been seince Wed. Night i just waited to post because i did not want to jinks it. poop back to normal back to his old tricks and it really makes me happy i was even excited to look out the window and see him standing on the roof of my car. I then promptly went out and disaplined him lol.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 14, 2009)

Dorothy1324 said:
			
		

> My little guy is doing much better.


----------

